# Tile Debate - Shower floor 1st or shower wall?



## Logan's

Which goes in first, the tile for the shower floor or the tile for the shower wall?

I was taught to hang the backer boards over the sand mix base then install the floor tiles and then the wall tiles down on top of the floor.

Also when replacing tile floors, what services are you offering your customers for hairline cracks seen in the old flooring and the concrete subflooring.


----------



## JazMan

I certainly wouldn't do it that way. First of all, depending on the type of CBU you use on the walls, how are you securing the bottom if it's over the deck mud? What CBU are you using? I don't like to work on the newly installed floor tiles as you have to.

Why don't you, install the wall tiles starting with the second row, then tile the floor and the last row of wall tiles? Best of both worlds, you don't walk/work on floor tiles you set yesterday, and the floor/wall joint looks best. :thumbsup:

Jaz


----------



## firemike

I generally do the same thing as JazMan, do the walls from teh second row up, then the floor and first row. I like it because I don't have to worry about getting crud in the grout lines like you would if you do the floor first.

Plus, I can use a straight edge to set the wall tiles and not have to fight with so many spacers/shims if the floor is not quite level. I can scribe the first row if needed and have straight lines. Plus, if you do the floor first, you can't work on it for at least a day to do the walls (unless you use Quick-Flex or someting similar). If you do the walls first, starting from a straight edge, by the time you get to the top you can generally take the straight edges off and finish the wall and floor tile in the same day.

I also install the wall tile so it goes over the floor tile at the edges, I think that was also one of your questions.


----------



## dlcj

Ive only done one tile shower and bought a book written buy pros to make sure i was doing it right. Basicly done it the same as firemike and jazman said. Before reading it i was planning on doing the walls first so i could get it all done in one day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Logan's

Thanks guys for the tips! I'll be that much better now!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Preslope
Shower pan
Vapor barrier
Cement board
Final mud slope
Wall tile, minus bottom course
Floor tile
Bottom course of wall tile


----------



## genecarp

many ways to skin this cat


----------



## johnny P

I always do my floors last.


----------



## ts tile

how are you guys supporting your second row with out puncturing the waterproof membrane


----------



## Bud Cline

An internal pan liner isn't likely to be high enough to cause it to be damaged if you are starting two rows up. Two screws will hold a straightedge in place and those holes can be caulked when the tile is in and the straightedge is removed. There is then a very high likelihood that a tile will cross-over that tiny little hole and shed it from water for the life of the shower.

If you don't want to make holes in the wall stack some tile or bricks or something to sit your straightedge on and fine-tune it with shims and spacers. It ain't going anywhere.:thumbup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Or, if it's a Kerdi shower, Kerdi fix, or in my case, Ultraset, is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Whip

*holding the tiles up*

I use the hot glue gun and some spare slutter strip all the time to support the second row. works great and pull hard and it comes off clean.


----------



## KYRemodeler

johnny P said:


> I always do my floors last.


Why? just curious. Don't really see the advantage unless you are just looking to increase production by doing everything at the same time, but even then just leave the bottom row off the wall.


----------



## Nick1123

i do floor very last... heres why... once you pitch the shower floor it is really hard to lay tiles... the shower floor is pitched so not one side of it is level... finish your wall tiles.. then pitch.. then schluter... then pitch more.. then redgaurd... then tile...


----------



## Bill_Vincent

KYRemodeler said:


> Why? just curious. Don't really see the advantage unless you are just looking to increase production by doing everything at the same time, but even then just leave the bottom row off the wall.


The advantage is that you're not standing on, and more importantly, WORKING OVER, finished work.


----------



## KYRemodeler

I completely agree about not working over finished work, I just took the comment to mean doing floors dead last, as in after all the wall tile. I like to have the bottom row of wall tiles sitting on top of the floor in the shower, or whenever wall tiles meet floor tiles. Just wondered why someone would lay the floor after the walls are completed.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Although I agree it's a cleaner look, from a practical or mechanical standpoint, there's really no difference. Just a matter of making sure your cuts are dead uniform..... either way.


----------



## twid

How would you do it with a flared tile base meeting the floor tile? I want them to set on top of the floor tile. I wont be able to cut the bottom of those peices to match in case my border floor tile is not completely level. Would I leave the row above the base out and cut those to fit after the base is installed?


----------



## Bill

In my opinion I shall say that having the walls over the floor will be easier to make water tight and you will not have that last grout joint along the edge of the walls.


----------



## Bud Cline

When using coved base tile the second row up is the last row to go in. The coved base sits on top of the floor tile.


----------

